# Apple dilemma



## legend_018 (Oct 15, 2010)

A nice farm lady gave me a bunch of apples for free - she's trying to get rid of them. I had also bought a bunch of other stuff there and I forgot to ask her what kind of apples they were. They are red and green and they have the kind of skin I don't like. To enjoy eating them, I have to peel the skin. It's like the skin is chewy. I've had them before from stores. There alright, not super sweet but fairly tasty. 

Does anyone know what kind of apples I might have? What can I do with them?


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 15, 2010)

I have an idea, but I'd need to know what part of the country you are in. Different apples grow in different areas.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 15, 2010)

Not sure what kind of apple you have on your hands but it really doesn't matter since you can just evaluate the characteristics of the apple and go from there.  Usually, a good baking apple is crisp/firm with some (or a lot of) tartness.  Applesauce can be made from pretty much any apple.  We recently picked 24 pounds of apples at a local orchard and aside from the golden and red delicious, I have no idea what we ended up with but so far the apple cake, apple pie and applesauce I've made is yummy!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe you can find what type you have here. 

Go to the bottom, and scroll through the pictures.

Apple Varieties - Plant Photos Wiki


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 15, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> I have an idea, but I'd need to know what part of the country you are in. Different apples grow in different areas.




Southern, NH. I guess I would say the skins are soft, which is why there hard to chew - the skins. The insides are good, not my favorite but good enough.


----------

